# Adding Heat/AC to a skidsteer



## tchambeau

I was wondering if anyone has retrofitted a used Skidsteer with AC/Heat?
I am considering buying a RSV RC50 that is a stripped demo unit with an open cab. The salesman stated that some guys add the doors and windows later and buy aftermarket heater's and AC's. 
Thanks


----------



## CUCV

I have added aftermarket heat to a bobcat in the past but never A/C. They have some aftermarket heat kits on ebay. I ended up making windows out of 1/2 lexan I had kicking around.


----------



## tchambeau

Thanks for the reply. Do you recall the name of the heater you installed?


----------



## CUCV

I got it from JC whittney.
here is a link to one on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cab-Heater-Skid...ryZ41490QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ASD

tchambeau said:


> I was wondering if anyone has retrofitted a used Skidsteer with AC/Heat?
> I am considering buying a RSV RC50 that is a stripped demo unit with an open cab. The salesman stated that some guys add the doors and windows later and buy aftermarket heater's and AC's.
> Thanks



i't cheeper to get it the way u want it the first time


----------



## Bigstumps

ASD said:


> i't cheeper to get it the way u want it the first time




Well said!!! How many times have we all learned that. Plus you put it right in your payment and hardly notice a difference - and it is covered by the warranty!!!


----------



## Totally Stumped

You need a Red Dot system. Specifically designed for agricultural and construction equipment, as well as, truck sleeper cabs. We installed lots of them on big enclosed forklifts used at the Houston ship channel. You may need to go to a truck dealer to find a certified A/C tech. Should be an easy install but not cheap.


----------



## Al Smith

I did have an add on heater for my old D4 Cat.I wrapped a canvas over the engine hood then sat under it on the seat.A little smelly but snug as a bug in a rug. In the summer,I reversed the fan so it blew the other direction,made things a little cooler.


----------



## tchambeau

Thanks for all of the replies. After some additional research (and your posts above) it looks like adding heat is easy, but AC is not. I hope to find a late model unit that already has both. If I do modify, I'll let you know how it turned out.
Thanks Again


----------

